# When will the 2017 points charts be published?



## TSPam (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone know when the 2017 points charts will come out?

Thanks


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2015)

If they follow last year it'll be at the end of October, about a month before the 13-month Reservation Window opens for 1/1/17 check-ins.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you Susan. I figured it would be something like that


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2015)

*2017 Points*

Does anyone know when the points chart will come out for 2017?

And when will I start seeing 2017 points for rent on Vacation Point Exchange?

Thanks!


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 25, 2015)

Ricci said:


> And when will I start seeing 2017 points for rent on Vacation Point Exchange?



There is at least one person listing 2017 points for rent on VPE now.  You can't tell by the listing headers, but if you click on and read the ads, you will find them.


----------



## GregT (Jul 26, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> There is at least one person listing 2017 points for rent on VPE now.  You can't tell by the listing headers, but if you click on and read the ads, you will find them.



Fasttr,

When did you buy a Grande Ocean?  I recall you were thinking about one, but I missed the actual purchase (or had forgotten it...).   What did you end up buying?  Belated congrats if it's been awhile, that is a beautiful property!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Mamianka (Jul 26, 2015)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know when the 2017 points charts will come out?
> 
> Thanks



Except for those times when they decide really re-assign the point values, as they did recently - I wish that somewhere on the charts they would list the Week Numbers.  We all have access to charts that have the calendar weeks numbered - so I go thru the points charts each time, and write in what numbered weeks they are.  Then I can scan across and see - pretty much - what dates it is going to be in the future.  I would not BOOK anything until I saw the official ones - but at least we could sketch things in.  I think I will give this a look right now.  I know I started it - and then got distracted.  Makes things easier to find, the more info you have.

Mamianka


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 26, 2015)

GregT said:


> Fasttr,
> 
> When did you buy a Grande Ocean?  I recall you were thinking about one, but I missed the actual purchase (or had forgotten it...).   What did you end up buying?  Belated congrats if it's been awhile, that is a beautiful property!
> 
> ...



Thanks!!  We bought it late last year....you may recall THIS thread when I was contemplating it.  We got a great deal, we love the resort and are looking forward to making it an annual spring or fall trek for many years to come.


----------



## GregT (Jul 26, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Thanks!!  We bought it late last year....you may recall THIS thread when I was contemplating it.  We got a great deal, we love the resort and are looking forward to making it an annual spring or fall trek for many years to come.



Congrats on the purchase, I'm glad it came together.  And I do remember that thread -- Marty really nailed it when the time value of money.

Enjoy your new week!  (and are you done shopping )

Best,

Greg


----------



## kmij (Sep 2, 2015)

*DC points needed for 2017*

does anyone have any idea when the new DC points charts for 2017 will be out?
I like to plan ahead.  we will be trying to use DC points for a stay in HI in the winter of 2017.  
thanks,  jean


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 2, 2015)

Check out this thread.  

_[Link deleted after threads merged.]_


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 20, 2015)

It appears the completion of the 2017 Points Chart is getting closer.  At THIS link....it now says it is Under Construction where before, it just said that the page could not be displayed.


----------



## nanceetom (Oct 21, 2015)

Using the Destination points is new for us.  Would you go to the classified section in TUG to see who has points to rent?  Or am I totally off base and someonw can direct me.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 21, 2015)

nanceetom said:


> Using the Destination points is new for us.  Would you go to the classified section in TUG to see who has points to rent?  Or am I totally off base and someonw can direct me.



There may be some listed there for rent, but the two most active sites for point rentals are www.vacationpointexchange.com and www.ownertrades.com both run by TUGgers.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 12, 2015)

Its like an IT log jam at MVC has broken free.  

Not only is the MF page back up again, but also the 2017 Points Chart was just released as well.  Its Christmas come early!!!!


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Its like an IT log jam at MVC has broken free.
> 
> Not only is the MF page back up again, but also the 2017 Points Chart was just released as well.  Its Christmas come early!!!!



I like the fancy new font for the location of the resort.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 12, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Its like an IT log jam at MVC has broken free.
> 
> Not only is the MF page back up again, but also the 2017 Points Chart was just released as well.  Its Christmas come early!!!!


I think we have low expectations if this is like Christmas?!


----------



## GregT (Nov 12, 2015)

Marathoner said:


> I think we have low expectations if this is like Christmas?!



Maybe it's like Festivus?


----------



## BobG7734 (Nov 12, 2015)

Maybe when they get the online MF system working!:hysterical:

Couldn't get into it!


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 12, 2015)

GregT said:


> Maybe it's like Festivus?



It did seem to be a feat of strength to get it posted this year.  

Perhaps it was all of the airing of grievances that made it happen!!!


----------

